# Great Calliope Music!



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

For anyone doing a haunted carnival, clowns, etc...itunes has some GREAT music! I just did a search for "calliope" on itunes store, and some great calliope music came up! I love it because you can buy the songs individually...so you can pick and choose the songs that best suit your haunt  

of course, you can get nox arcana and midnight syndicate, but I've found some gems on albums like "circus days volume 2" a song called "lights out"  worth looking if you use itunes  

good luck!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Moony__1 okay what is the name of the artist of which you said circus days volume 2 or lights out is from?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

try looking under Paul Eakins' circus calliope, and the albums should come up as circus days, and circus days volume 2 in itunes...I did a search for calliope, and it was one of the options that popped up  

there is another I love called "Colonel Bogey" on "circus Calyope" on itunes  they don't sound "haunting" perhaps, because it is meant to be regular calliope music. But it is a great base for a carnival haunt. I think it will make it creepier, because it is meant to be nice music, but when added to the haunt, it definitely won't be


----------

